

Ask HN: Email hosting for your customers. What is the best soln? - shail


======
shail
The user base might be really huge. So, solutions such as google apps are not
financially viable. Hosting your own server might be a pain. Please share any
experience (exactly how painful is that). Both cloud based and server based
are options and something really cost effective is desired.

~~~
shail
There are many companies doing this for bulk email sending like sendgrid,
mailjet, mailchimp etc. but no one is doing it for hosting emails with bulk
pricing.

~~~
johnny22
i don't know what rates you consider reasonable, but there are plenty of
services that do it. rackspace and fastmail are two off the top of my head. I
consider them far too expensive for myself though.

~~~
shail
exactly, thats just too costly. I mean it should really not be this expensive.
Why email hosting is being charged per mailbox I do not understand. The
maintenance is not per mailbox. Its per mail server and hence should be the
costing.

